# MOVED: Can anyone recommend any good fertility clinics in the staffordshire area?



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

This topic has been moved to West Midlands & Welsh Borders.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=363442.0


----------

